# Livery Yard Midlothian



## zamos (12 April 2020)

Hello!

I'm looking for recommendations for livery yards in the Midlothian area. 
I live near Bonnyrigg in Hopefield, so the closer to here the better! I drive, so it doesn't need to be on a bus route. 
Ideally, I'm looking for a yard with an indoor/outdoor school and DIY/grass livery. 

Any recommendations would be very appreciated, thank you!


----------



## JenTaz (12 April 2020)

zamos said:



			Hello!

I'm looking for recommendations for livery yards in the Midlothian area.
I live near Bonnyrigg in Hopefield, so the closer to here the better! I drive, so it doesn't need to be on a bus route.
Ideally, I'm looking for a yard with an indoor/outdoor school and DIY/grass livery.

Any recommendations would be very appreciated, thank you!
		
Click to expand...

Thornton livery near gorebridge is meant to be really nice, i've not been to see it but it has been on my list should i decide to move my horse closer to work. Swanston is also meant to be nice and have good hacking


----------



## zamos (13 April 2020)

JenTaz said:



			Thornton livery near gorebridge is meant to be really nice, i've not been to see it but it has been on my list should i decide to move my horse closer to work. Swanston is also meant to be nice and have good hacking
		
Click to expand...

I've loaned a horse a Swanston before and it was wonderful, however i think there is a waiting list. I'll have a check again. Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at Thornton!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (13 April 2020)

Mount Lothian might be a bit far out for you? My friend is there and really likes it.


----------



## Jenni_ (10 May 2020)

Oxenfoord
Mountskip 
Burnside 
are all out Gorebridge way

Springfield
Pammy Stevenson’s yard 
Mount Lothian
are out Penicuik way


Edinburgh Equestrian at Dalkeith could be an option.

I’m at Swanston- we’re full to the gunnels I believe at the minute! Not many folk leave once they’re on.


----------

